# DLAN Verbindungsabbrüche und massive Pingschwankungen? TP-LINK



## Kreutzi97 (17. März 2015)

*DLAN Verbindungsabbrüche und massive Pingschwankungen? TP-LINK*

Hi,
ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit DLAN eingerichtet, da ich dadurch, dass ich im Keller meinen PC stehen habe (Router steht im Erdgeschoss), mit WLan katastrophale Verbindung hatte.

Ich habe die TP-LINK TL-PA4010PKIT AV500 Adapter (TP-LINK TL-PA4010PKIT AV500 Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r).
Wir haben den Anbieter 1&1 und eine 16.000er Flat.

Das Problem ist nun, dass es zu völlig zufälligen Zeiten ohne irgendwelche geregelten Zeitabstände zu Verbindungsabbrüchen kommt. Das Internet funktioniert dann einfach nicht mehr, WLAN funktioniert aber noch (am Handy). Diese Verbindungsabbrüche können 1 Minute bis eine Stunde dauern, immer unterschiedlich, meistens handelt es sich dabei aber um ein paar Minuten. Die Häufigkeit kann dabei von 2-3 Mal alle halbe Stunde bis zu ein Mal am Tag reichen.

Dazu kommt, dass es sehr häufig (wirklich häufig!) zu starken Verbindungsschwankungen kommt. Die Geschwindigkeit des Internets wird teilweise extrem stark heruntergefahren und reguliert sich nach ein paar Sekunden (manchmal dauert es bis zu 2-3 Minuten) wieder. Insbesondere macht sich das natürlich in Online-Spielen bemerkbar, wenn der Ping von den normalen (!) 50-60 auf 200-700 schießt.
Lade ich nebenbei etwas runter oder schauen einen Stream, kann ich spielen gleich ganz vergessen, da der Ping da auf konstanten 200 oder sogar mehr bleibt. 

Das ganze ist extrem nervig! Ich habe bei "wieistmeineip.de" einen Speedtest gemacht (inwiefern der aussagekräftig ist, weiß ich nicht), welcher besagt, dass meine Downloadrate bei ca. 3.500 kbit/s liegt, was ja nicht gerade viel ist, so wie ich das verstehe.




Ich kenne mich mit so etwas überhaupt nicht aus, deshalb dachte ich, ich frag hier mal nach. 

Danke!


----------



## Fre3eman (21. März 2015)

*AW: DLAN Verbindungsabbrüche und massive Pingschwankungen? TP-LINK*

Probiere  bitte  mit  diesem  speedtest 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest

Allein dieser  ist  eigentlich  nur  aussagekräftig  und  zuverlässig  das  funktioniert  auch  mit  der  Handyapp  zuverlässig. 
Überprüfe  als erstes  mal was  an deiner  Leitung  ankommt,  das machst du am  besten  am Router  ohne  irgendwelche Adapter  oder  Access  points.  Mit  LAN  dran  und  dann  zu  unterschiedlichen Urzeiten  am  Tag  den  Leitungsdurchsatz  messen.  Dass nach dem dlan  Adapter nicht mehr  viel  ankommt ist  eigentlich  klar, es geht  eigentlich  viel  verloren  durch die  Leitungen  und  verschiedene Störeinflüsse im  Stromnetz (z. B.  Kupfer oder altes  Alu Kabel). 
melde dich mal  zurück mit einem aussagekräftigen speedtest vom Router  direkt. 

Meiner Meinung liegt es am tp link Adapter,  der kann  je  nach  Stromnetz  extreme  Schwankungen mit sich bringen, da  liegen  andere  teurere Adapter  deutlich  besser im Rennen.


----------

